# Neue HP >>>Bitte Lesen<<<



## CDL (17. September 2010)

Wir sind dabei für ein 2on2-CS:S-Team eine neue Homepage zu erstellen...

Inhalt ist noch nicht fertig, aber wir würden gerne euer Feedback für das Layout haben. Bitte gebt eure Kritik ab. Ziel ist eine nicht zuuu bunte Seite 

hier der Link:
CDL-CSS-SRV

Danke im Voraus

CDL


----------



## Schurkensalat (17. September 2010)

Das Farbkonzept schaut gut aus, wenn Du ruhig willst. Allerdings sieht die Struktur so'n bisschen aus, als hättet Ihr den Fussboden fotografiert...
Und eine Rechtschreibprüfung für die Texte wäre auch anzuraten


----------



## GaraNT (17. September 2010)

Ich hoffe ihr Spielt besser wie ihr schreibt. Kleiner tipp, heraus.. coming..der AN seinen Weg.. Aber ansonsten bin ich gespannt was daraus wird.


----------



## Puepue (18. September 2010)

Würd vielleicht nen paar andere Fotos reinstellen oder wenigstens nen par andere nach oben setzen


----------



## night-ger (18. September 2010)

Wirkt sehr seriös und profesionel


----------



## CDL (18. September 2010)

Danke für euer Feedback!

Ja, Rechtschreibung ist/war echt schlimm 
Bilder kommen natürlich auch viel mehr rein...
und zum Hintergrund weiß ich auch nicht so recht, finde ihn eigentlich gut. Gibts dafür Verbesserungsvorschläge?


----------



## CDL (18. September 2010)

Noch mehr Vorschläge?


----------



## püschi (18. September 2010)

1. Hintergrund sieht zwar gut aus, aber passt überhaupt nicht. Wenn du nichts geeignetes findest, würde ich wenigstens etwas schlichtes machen.

Oder du machst es so ähnlich wie bei der ESL-Website:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




2. Foto von Spiderschwein drehen


----------



## TheRammbock (18. September 2010)

Hmmm, ist Clan Werbung hier nicht "verboten"? *schmunzel*


----------



## AdeE (18. September 2010)

Tag,

"Gefällt mir
3 Personen gefällt das. Zeige deinen Freunden, dass dir das gefällt."

wie ich diesen Button hasse


----------



## CDL (19. September 2010)

AdeE schrieb:


> Tag,
> 
> "Gefällt mir
> 3 Personen gefällt das. Zeige deinen Freunden, dass dir das gefällt."
> ...


Hehe
Bräuchtest nen "dislike"-button für den like-button xD


----------

